# Live tropical moss from Black Jungle



## Guest (Feb 26, 2005)

Just got some of the live moss from Black Jungle today. here is a close up from the top.


----------



## Guest (Feb 26, 2005)

Here is another close up but from the side.


----------



## Guest (Feb 26, 2005)

This last pix is from the side also but not as close.


----------



## Jace King (May 5, 2004)

I got some of that, when they had it in the past, I think. It wont take long and it grows over rock, up glass, and anything in it path. I really liked it and its the only moss i would consider buying.


----------



## Guest (Feb 26, 2005)

I got sheet moss from them, and it has never taken off at all it just sat thier. I bet i didn't do something right, but it wasn't very pleasing to the eye either. I belive it is called "Origean Moss" or some thing like that i can't remember. I also have java moss im my tank at wet spots in my tank but its not growing at all. IDK what i'm doing wrong, I think its just my lighting. That stuff looks good though!

-Tom


----------



## elmoisfive (Dec 31, 2004)

I have sheet moss from Black Jungle in a few of my frog set ups. It grows pretty slowly and seems to be particular about wetness and light. But it seems to be doing okay. Doesn't tolerate the calcium from fly dusting though....those feeding areas are pretty dead :shock: 

Just got some of the tropical moss from Black Jungle. Have high hopes, particularly in terms of growing over ghost wood features, etc.

Elmo


----------



## geckguy (Mar 8, 2004)

I use water bottle caps to place dusted flies on as it seems to sour any substrate when placed directly on it. Moss likes to be well drained.


----------



## Guest (Feb 27, 2005)

*moss*

calcium will nearly always kill moss. thats why you should use soft water i.e. de-ionised or reverse osmosis water for spraying it.


----------



## Guest (Mar 2, 2005)

Well we'll see how well it grows in my viv. The pix are from the same day the tropical moss was put into the viv. It's a 50gal 36 x 16 x 20 high tank with a single 96watt PC light. The humidity is kept high with a humidifier on a multi-schedule timer.


----------

